# [ RESOLU ] pb de dependances

## korlaz

Depuis qq temps, je vois apparaitre des prog marqué "[ ebuild N ]" donc NEW alors que je ne vois pas d'où ils sortent et avec quel prog ils sont les dépendances (je sais pas si je suis clair)

j'aimerais savoir si il y a possiblité de savoir à quel prog "appartient" la dépendance.

Peut etre avec qpkg, mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire ...Last edited by korlaz on Wed Sep 17, 2003 4:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bestel

Moi ca m'est déjà arrivé de voir ca.. et en fait je me suis rendu compte que c'était a cause de certains USE... genre par exemple, j'avais jamais installé qt, mais j'avais un USE=qt ... et un jour où un prog en a eu besoin ca me l'a installé.

Sinon, je pense qu'avec qpkg tu devrais arriver a retrouver la dépendance, mais je n'ai pas regardé le man pour en savoir plus  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Je pense que le programme que tu recherches est plutôt etcat.

Va voir ici pour quelques explications (il y a aussi le man...).

Sinon, en général, c'est le programme qui suit les ebuilds marqués N qui a besoin de ces dépendances.

Tu peux le vérifier en faisant "emerge -vup ebuild_qui_est_upggradé".

----------

## korlaz

Dans le cas présent c xfree...

mon USE contient -X et c le seul prog qui s'affiche qd je fais emerge -upD world

----------

## yoyo

 *korlaz wrote:*   

> Dans le cas présent c xfree...
> 
> mon USE contient -X et c le seul prog qui s'affiche qd je fais emerge -upD world

 

Là, c'est bizarre   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  .

Tu n'as rien installé qui soit graphique ???

etcat ne donne rien ???

Fais un "emerge info" et contrôle ta variable "USE".

Poste le résultat de "emerge -vupD world".

----------

## TGL

Bon, je fais la version FAQ parceque la questoin revient souvent, comme ça le prochain coup un lien suffira.

Qui veut la peau de roger/rabbit ?

Pour savoir d'où vient la dépendance sur un paquet qui vous embête, masquez le, et emerge vous renseignera :

```
$ emerge -puD world

[...]

[ebuild N   ]  roger/rabbit-1.0

[...]

$ echo "roger/rabbit" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

$ emerge -puD world

!!! gna gna gna, je peux pas installer "colonel/moutarde-0.42" parceque tous les paquets qui satisfont ">=roger/rabbit-0.9" sont masqués, gna gna gna !!! 
```

Le coupable est donc le colonel/moutarde. Mais peut-être sa dépendance sur roger/rabbit est-elle optionnelle...

```
$ emerge -puv colonel/moutarde

[ebuild N   ]  roger/rabbit-1.0

[ebuild   U ]  colonel/moutarde-0.42 +civet
```

Hum... civet est un USE flag bien connu pour son lien étroit avec roger/rabbit... on tiens probablement notre solution :

```
$ USE="-civet" emerge -puv colonel/moutarde

[ebuild   U ]  colonel/moutarde-0.42 -civet
```

Et c'est gaaaaagné !

Oui mais si c'est pas gaaaagné ?

Ah bah oui, ça arrive, y'a pas des USE flags pour tout. Plusieurs possibilité:

 - Vous savez bien que votre paquet n'a pas réellement besoin de roger/rabbit, et que le USE flag civet devrait être utilisé pour ce paquet ? Alors chouette, vous avez probablement trouvé un bug ! Allez à la case bugzilla pour raconter votre petite histoire et dire comment le paquet colonel/moutarde devrait utiliser ce USE flag.

 - Vous vous rendez compte soudain que en effet, colonel/moutarde ne peut pas vivre sans roger/rabbit, ah et puis oui c'était pas comme ça dans la version 0.36 mais depuis la 0.4 c'est le cas... Bon bah là c'est à vous de voir : soit vous acceptez le lapin, soit vous renoncez au militaire.

 - Vous ne savez pas trop ce qu'il en est ? Allez sur colonel-moutarde.org vous renseignez, et retournez à la case départ.

Mais qu'est-ce que tu racontes, moi y'a pas le moindre militaire dans mon histoire, juste ce putain de lapin !

Ah bah oui, les FAQ c'est toujours pour les autres que ça marche. En vrac :

 - Il se pourrait que vous ayez pour des raisons obscures mais sûrement profondes un terrier dans votre petit jardin:

```
$ grep roger/rabbit /var/cache/edb/world

roger/rabbit
```

 Bon, et bah là, éditez le fichier pour virer cette ligne.

 - Il se pourrait aussi que vous ayiez un jour injecté le lapin, et qu'il soit depuis mis à jour. Là, tant pis pour vous, l'expérimentation animale c'est mal.

 - Il se pourrait enfin qu'il vous faille retourner à la case forum, sortir votre fusil, et abattre faute de lapin ce faqueur débilitant, qui s'excuse pour le bruit mais il a eu une grosse journée ça va mieux maintenant merci.

----------

## korlaz

J'ai résolu mon pb j'ai unmerger freefonts et c parti !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

